
Show HN: Free search engine for everybody - vvvkkk
http://bubblehunt.com/
======
vvvkkk
Create your own search system - add in 1 click any resources in your profile,
like bookmarks or other and get search trough this data.

~~~
vvvkkk
You can upload unlimited resources, make bubbles private or public, with
indexing, crawlers and other cool stuff ;)

